# Vermilion River



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Is anyone fishing the river with any luck?I've got a group of guys from all over the state wanting to fish but haven't had time to check it out myself.Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

It's muddy now. It will be ok by Monday most likely. Turbidity gage should be 30 or less when you go.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

josh shouldnt you be enroute here to slay steels or are you just txtn n drnv


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> It's muddy now. It will be ok by Monday most likely. Turbidity gage should be 30 or less when you go.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


"Yeeeep", it was good today. About a foot of vis btw.

32 inch and not held out


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good fish man, 32" held out or tucked in is still 32"


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

How far up river was that Mepps3 ? If you don't mind me asking.:B


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great fish Mepps!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Dazed and Confused said:


> How far up river was that Mepps3 ? If you don't mind me asking.:B


Lower river. Pink egg sack was the best color. Only found couple fish in each hole.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Lower river. Pink egg sack was the best color. Only found couple fish in each hole.


The only part of the river he knows!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> The only part of the river he knows!!!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I fish low when a river comes down for a reason... rather hook chrome than a crusty up high  
BTW been fishing V for 22 years and know most of the river up to the dam


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Bet you couldn't resist roping that one.......

Very nice fish.

C510I


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> I fish low when a river comes down for a reason... rather hook chrome than a crusty up high
> BTW been fishing V for 22 years and know most of the river up to the dam


You are right! There is NO chrome up high.  
BTW you only found a couple fish per hole? Might have been due to the 15 cars parked by rt 2? Then again crowds aren't a problem right?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> You are right! There is NO chrome up high.
> BTW you only found a couple fish per hole? Might have been due to the 15 cars parked by rt 2? Then again crowds aren't a problem right?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Only saw 2 fisherman down low, hooked double digits in couple hours (guess you know more than me). I play the odds of *more* chrome down low, considering the river was just coming down from a blow. Guess you never been on a push of chrome


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Only saw 2 fisherman down low, hooked double digits in couple hours (guess you know more than me). I play the odds of *more* chrome down low, considering the river was just coming down from a blow. Guess you never been on a push of chrome


Push of chrome??? What's that?? LOL!!! Is your story changing I'm confused 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Push of chrome??? What's that?? LOL!!! Is your story changing I'm confused
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What confuses you?


----------

